
Trump Supports Bill Basing Immigration on Skills and Employability - kull
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/02/us/politics/trump-immigration.html
======
jrnichols
Isn't this what pretty much every other country is doing anyway? I was looking
at the whole "move to New Zealand" thing, and it doesn't look like it'd be
possible unless I have a college degree and "desirable skills." Canada was the
same way.

------
kull
Any idea what that may mean for H1B and F1?

